# fat puff to a bent beast



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

About me: David, 33, gay or **** as people like to call it on here :laugh:

I started training roughly a year ago. I jumped on ASS quite quick, not to bulk but to try and target just fat with AM fasted cardio. Cycle was just 6 weeks test prop at 350mg.

So lets see where I started... These pictures are pre training around a year ago.



After hitting the gym and before using any PEDs I managed to get to the photos below, but drinking was such a problem for me. My brother was diagnosed with cancer, and I had to go through the tests to be a bone marrow donor, life got a bit **** and a sprained both my wrists drunk.

I was in plaster on one hand, off the gym and work and drinking more than ever. June last year:



after a month out, I started back but I wasn't making any proper progress... I had a raging alcohol and was hitting drugs hard. My relationship was falling apart. This was August last year:





So I decided I needed to turn things around, I quit drinking, and most of the drugs just a bit of codeine now and then to relax. I decided to cut the fat on test prop and some T3. And ended up here in October



I had an all incluive holiday and started hitting the wine over christmas... so piled the weight back on



I hit the gym hard again and got my training and diet quite good.. and ended up here a couple of weeks into my first proper cycle of test and NPP... problem is I was getting fatter, it was probably the wrong time of year to bulk. These were a few weeks ago 3 weeks into my cycle :



So I was not comfortable putting the fat on, even though I was getting some mass, my gut was growing.. I was larger fatter than the picks above a week ago, and was reaching for my 36w trousers again. I decided to drop the low dose NPP and stick on the test e and cut down for a few weeks before trying to clean bulk and calculate my macros 100% for the task.

Here I am today a week into that cut, using DNP for just 10 days to start then going to evaluate where I am. I am back in my 34w jeans too.. 

Current AAS is 2ml of EQ test 600 a week, so 600mg of test, 600mg of EQ.



I will update later or tomorrow with my training and diet.


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

Best of luck mate , it's a dark place when you get injured and hit the bottle and then to see your life fall apart in front of you're eyes and not even realise , good to read you bk at the gym and a better life , was in the very same boat not so long ago , near lost my house , wife ,job every thing from 1 busted up hand .

Best of luck


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Oldskooler said:


> Best of luck mate , it's a dark place when you get injured and hit the bottle and then to see your life fall apart in front of you're eyes and not even realise , good to read you bk at the gym and a better life , was in the very same boat not so long ago , near lost my house , wife ,job every thing from 1 busted up hand .
> 
> Best of luck


Cheers mate, yeh it was a dark year for me 2012, things got quite bad at one point.. I had to go to the doctors with my partner and confess all and ask for help, it was the last stand to save my relationship. I attended 3-4 sessions with drink and drugs counsellor and we came to the conclusion I just had a very bad patch and once I stopped the drinking, the drug taking and all the other problems subsided with it. I am gutted its all on my medical history now, as they freak out if I ask for an asprin!

I used to polish off a bottle of wine after being in the pub all night at the time. Now I want to leave the pub after 3-4 pints and thats it.

I have not had my life together like this for as long as I can remember


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

dbaird said:


> Cheers mate, yeh it was a dark year for me 2012, things got quite bad at one point.. I had to go to the doctors with my partner and confess all and ask for help, it was the last stand to save my relationship. I attended 3-4 sessions with drink and drugs counsellor and we came to the conclusion I just had a very bad patch and once I stopped the drinking, the drug taking and all the other problems subsided with it. I am gutted its all on my medical history now, as they freak out if I ask for an asprin!
> 
> I used to polish off a bottle of wine after being in the pub all night at the time. Now I want to leave the pub after 3-4 pints and thats it.
> 
> I have not had my life together like this for as long as I can remember


Good to hear all is good fella keep at the hard training , do you do Any cardio Or take any ati -estrogen's ? That might be the reason for your bloat you mentioned you were gettin .


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Todays entry: Cutting low carb meals as I am running a low dose dnp for 10 days.

breakfast 5 eggs on there own, and a whey shake with peanut butter.

Lunch large mackrel (2 fillets)and prawn salad, with dressing

PWO shake, electrolytes

Dinner: venison and green veg..

Supps: 5g of vit c, green tea tablets, vit D

250mg of DNP, 50mcg of T3

Workout:

deadlifts

50kg x 12 warm up

80kg x 12

100kg x 10

120kg x 2

Bent over barbell rows

30kg x 12

45kg x12

45kg x10

50kg x 8

Lat pull downs

40kg x 12

50 kg x 9

55kg x 7

60kg x 2-3

Close grip cable rows

40kg x 12

50 kg x 10

60 kg x 7

Hammer curls reps per arm

12kg x 12

12kg x 10

12 kg x 9

dumbell curls reps per arm

12kg x 12

12kg x 9

12kg x 7

20 mins incline walking.. this is normally 30 mins but I had to cut it short to make the train home.

I want to add T bar rows in also on my next back and biceps day


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Oldskooler said:


> Good to hear all is good fella keep at the hard training , do you do Any cardio Or take any ati -estrogen's ? That might be the reason for your bloat you mentioned you were gettin .


I wasn't doing cardio, but I am taking 0,5mg of adex EOD.

I am going cardio pretty much every day for the next 2 weeks to get rid of the bloat and excess fat I put on.

Not sure if its a good idea but doing weights every day for 2 weeks also, I am just trying to make the most of the DNP cycle. Normally I train 4 days on a 4 day split every week.

I started working in mancester, and joined a gym there. I am restricted by time a bit as the trains only run every hour to get home. I still train at my local gym some evenings, or if I fancy a swim for cardio.


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

dbaird said:


> I wasn't doing cardio, but I am taking 0,5mg of adex EOD.
> 
> I am going cardio pretty much every day for the next 2 weeks to get rid of the bloat and excess fat I put on.
> 
> ...


Sorry mate but I'm not fully clued up on that adex. I'm sure if you posted up a thread asking about the best way to train to get rid of body fat while building muscle , not everyone looks in jurnols ,

I do know different body types so finding the best diet and training for yourself would be best

Keep at it though mate

All the best


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Oldskooler said:


> Sorry mate but I'm not fully clued up on that adex. I'm sure if you posted up a thread asking about the best way to train to get rid of body fat while building muscle , not everyone looks in jurnols ,
> 
> I do know different body types so finding the best diet and training for yourself would be best
> 
> ...


Yeh, I can see where I have gone wrong with the diet, it was spot on for a clean bulk, but had a couple of cheat meals a week and about 4-5 pints with them... I also jumped in quite high with the calories, and didn't work up to them..

adex = arimidex, its quite a standard protocol to do 0.5mg OED or E3D


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Well done on getting things together, mate. And good luck with your goals!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Well done on getting things together, mate. And good luck with your goals!


Cheers mate, I am hoping to see some nice changes over the next couple of months.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Just cleaned my chicken coop (well more of a shed), for the last 2 hours... that's this mornings workout sorted :thumb:

Still might hit the gym for an hour or jump on my bike.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

right well had the weekend off apart from a 30 min cycle on my bike.

Got back on it today...

Protein shake with peanut butter and ground flaxseed for breakfast

lean minced beef chilli, beef biltong and a couple of ryvitas for lunch

spatchcock poussin and cabage sweet corn and cauliflower for dinner

Shake PWO

training

seated bumbell Shoulder press

14 kg x 12

24kg x 10

24kg x 10

26kg x 7

26 kg x 4

front dumbell raised

12 kg x 12

12kg x 10

12 kg x 9

upright barbell rows

35kg x 12

40kg x 10

40kg x 8

side lateral raises

12 kg x 10

12kg x 8

12kg x 7

35 mins incline walking on the treadmill

looking a fair bit trimmer now


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Another cuddly bear :lol:

But don't you dare try to out gay me. :bounce:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

M_at said:


> Another cuddly bear :lol:
> 
> But don't you dare try to out gay me. :bounce:


Get your pics up then :lol: Kings arms man?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

You'll find pictures in my journal - down there (points to signature) half way down page 5.

Kings Arms - occasionally but I don't have any specific haunts.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

M_at said:


> You'll find pictures in my journal - down there (points to signature) half way down page 5.
> 
> Kings Arms - occasionally but I don't have any specific haunts.


Fair play mate, you have done very well.. impressive pic with the deadlift! I noticed that was in ireland, how did you end up in a powerlifting comp in ireland? random place for a gay man to be lol


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Well first I took up powerlifting then I bought a plane ticket :lol:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

M_at said:


> Well first I took up powerlifting then I bought a plane ticket :lol:


sounds logical lol... did you ever chat to @cub ? he was getting into the strong mine kinda training.. nice guy London bear too


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Nah never met him - we seem to have been ships that cross in the night


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

looking better, keep that sheeeet up


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice progress gayboy

Just kiddin' mucker. Keep it up


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Ok great start for today.. a fcking pigeon shat all over my gym bag while i was waiting for a buss in salford this morning.. god i hate salford! At least it didnt get me!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

On the train on the way home... forgot my spare undies so had to go commando! God hope my nob doesnt get roid rage! Luckily the train is full of munters!

Nice leg session today

Squats

50kg x 10

60 kg x10

90kg x8

100kg x 5

Leg press

100kg x 10

150 kg x10

200kg x9

230kg x8

Leg extensions

65KG X 10

65KG X 9

70KG X 8

Seated leg curl

50 X 10

55 X 8

60 X 6

Farmers walks

16kg kettle bells

3 sets of 14 steps

Breakfast

5 poached eggs

Lunch

1 chicken breast., 1 avacado, few prawns.. salad. Sour cream dressing

Snack

mixed nuts

Pwo

60g whey in protien Shake

Evening meal tbc


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

evening meal

roast pork, cabbage and roast sweet potato,

the other half has this ready for me for when I get home on training days(which is every day atm!)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dbaird said:


> Ok great start for today.. a fcking pigeon shat all over my gym bag while i was waiting for a buss in salford this morning.. god i hate salford! At least it didnt get me!


Mate l was driving thro Salford this afternoon and some black chick grabbed her fella by the hood and threw the most awesome left right into his mush, l couldn't believe what l saw :lol:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Milky said:


> Mate l was driving thro Salford this afternoon and some black chick grabbed her fella by the hood and threw the most awesome left right into his mush, l couldn't believe what l saw :lol:


Lol when I got off at Salford central someone had taken the pleasure of emptying the bins all over the pavements and road :lol: it was a right mess, I was looking the the pink Salford sign to take a pic but must have been further up the road lol. In fact that's when the pigeon shat on my bag.. under the bridge! Its a rare place ain't it!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Milky said:


> Mate l was driving thro Salford this afternoon and some black chick grabbed her fella by the hood and threw the most awesome left right into his mush, l couldn't believe what l saw :lol:


Oh I so miss my northern roots!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Ok not a bad day... didn't get time to fit in any cardio though :sad:

breakfast

60g scoop of whey, peanut butter, ground flaxseed shake

snack

mixed fruit and nuts

lunch

forgot my chicken so bough a couple of packs of sliced ham and beef from tesco with a salad and coleslaw

dinner

chicken and a few potatoes.

I am adding carbs slowly from today.

dropping the DNP as of today... still fat as fck but going to a festival on the weekend and want it well out my system before beer and reccys.

workout

dumbell chest press

20kg x 12

34 kg x 10

34kg x 8

36kg x 4

Incline dumbell press

20kg x 12

26 kg x 10

26kg x8

28kg x 6

dumbbell flys

20kg x 12

22 kg x 8

22 kg x 6

dips

10

8

8

rope pushdowns

27.5kg x 10

27.5 x 8

27.5 x 7

the low carb diet has really hit my strength today. didn't have the energy at all, was down 2kg in weight from last week. Feel flat and worn out!

was messing around with some cable cross overs, but only a few light practice sets... looking to change up my routine soon and need some ideas of what to add

****ed me off a little, just started to get to know everyone in the gym I am using in Manchester but a cheaper better one has just opened and the place is deserted now 

I had a sneak at my weight last night and was 14st 9lbs. I will add some pics next week once I get some carbs in me


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Ok had an interesting day in the gym. Some guy who spots me with shoulder presses asked if he could join me on my back day... kinda fcuked it up as ran out of time before I hit my biceps.

I couldn't get him into the correct form on deadlifts.. he had not done them before! He shoulder presses 28kg so not too weak. I set him off on 50kg, but his back is proper arched.. he has real long legs and quite tall, but he just couldn't seem to straighten his back out. I tried to show him, but i didn't push it as he might have a weird spine or something for all I know lol.

So my training was

deadlifts

50kg x 12

80kg x10

100kg x 8

120kg x 5

bent over barbell rows

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

70kg x 8

lat pull downs... these I am not progressing too much but may be fatiguied when i hit them

50kg x 10

55 kg x 7

55kg x6

55kg x 3

some row machine, as the closed grip cable row was in use.

40kg x 12

50 kg x 10

70kg x 6

that was it, had to dash for the train..

Going to beatherder festival tomorrow.. it will be sunny and I won't be shy taking my t-shirt off in the sun this year :beer:

Picking up my new car in the morning too... will post a quick pick of it before I go


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice journal title :lol:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

ewen said:


> Nice journal title :lol:


I always try to go for the comedy value :laugh:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

well the festival was mad! not recovered properly but 3 days dancing should have helped the cut a bit :laugh:

Picked my new car up on Friday


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Dunno if it's just me but in that picture you look a bit like a young, healthy, sober Shaun Ryder :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

M_at said:


> Dunno if it's just me but in that picture you look a bit like a young, healthy, sober Shaun Ryder :lol:


its not just you :lol:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

M_at said:


> Dunno if it's just me but in that picture you look a bit like a young, healthy, sober Shaun Ryder :lol:


Haha a few people have said that you know, I only remeber him when he was fckud up!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

god was glad to be in the gym today, did back and biceps

deads

60kg x 12

90kg x 12

120kg x 5

120 kg x 4

bent barbell over rows

50kg x 12

60 kg x 12

70 kg x 9

70 kg x 7

cable rows

50kg x 12

60 kg x 10

65 kg x 8

72.5 kg x 6

lat pull downs

50kg x 12

55 kg x 10

60kg x 7

hammer curls, weight per dumbell and reps per arm

14kg x 12

14kg x 9

14 kg x 8

preacher type machine curls

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

40kg x 6

Some other funny plate load pull down..

50kg x 12

60kg x 10

60kg x 8

30 mins incline walking..

May nip out on the bike in a mo...

Diet has been

breakfast

6 eggs 25g of whey

snack pistachio nuts

lunch chicken and avocado salad


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good work mate, damn that pigeon eh?!

:lol:

Get that lanky bloke who couldn't do deads to try rack pulls to break him in as such


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Good work mate, damn that pigeon eh?!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Get that lanky bloke who couldn't do deads to try rack pulls to break him in as such


tbh I think he is beyond my help... he was doing deads on Thursday though, his form was still the same! I can't say much as my lower back is tight after todays efforts lol... I seem to get a problem with my back tightening up..

I am fairly careful and study my form in the mirror.. no more rushing through a back day for me!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

dbaird said:


> tbh I think he is beyond my help... he was doing deads on Thursday though, his form was still the same! I can't say much as my lower back is tight after todays efforts lol... I seem to get a problem with my back tightening up..
> 
> I am fairly careful and study my form in the mirror.. no more rushing through a back day for me!


Poor bugger :lol:

I do the same mate, always find a mirror to make sure I'm not pulling like Quasimodo


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Poor bugger :lol:
> 
> I do the same mate, always find a mirror to make sure I'm not pulling like Quasimodo


lmao that's all I am going to think of now when I see him trying :lol:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

had a fairly good day for a monday.. srength has been a bit shot the last week or two so upping my food for a bit

Breakfast

60g whey and 2 large scoops of oats with peanut butter.

lunch

mackrell fillets probably 400kcal worth.. 4 eggs, cous cous, bean salad, and spoon of pasta, washed down with a pint of full fat milk

snack mixed nuts & fruit about 400kcal worth

PWO shake 60g of whey, large scoop of oats, pint of full fat milk

dinner

huge pork chop, 1 egg, new potatoes dug out my garden :thumb: beetroot and salad

Lats night I munched a load of peanut butter on ryvita with some casein and will do the same tonight before bed.

training

squats, bumped into a guy i have been talking to who is doing his PT qualifications and he was helping my get my form spot on.. my right foot seems to wander outwards. Was interesting to see how bad my foot position was. He did tell me not to go so deep and get my thighs parallel with the ground.. I still think deeper the better?

60kg x 12

70kg x 10

100kg x 8

110kg x 4

leg curls

60kg x 12

70kg x 11

70kg x 8

leg extensions

60kg x 12

65 kg x 11

70kg x 9

rotary calf

60kg x 15

70kg x 14

75kg x 15

farmers walks 2 x 16kg kettle bells

4 x 15 steps

I did try and run on the treadmill after but looked like bambi after it had just born!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

on a bad not though... my back and shoulders have started to break out in acne... first side I have really had from gear :cursing: had a sunbed, ordered some vit B5, and tried to buy some panoxyl but boots said they had discontinued it and so did a local chemist!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

so the tummy has gone quite a bit and need my strength back... upped the food again today. decided to use up my NPP at 100mg EOD for about 6 weeks.. might add another bottle to see the cycle out.

I think I have overdone the food a bit today though lol... but I think I can add a bit more mass now for 6 weeks and see where I am then..

I worked out roughly what I have eaten on myfitness pal

Seems allot... shocked me lol... how does the macro balance look?

http://www.myfitnesspal.com/reports/printable_diary/dbairduk?from=2013-07-16&to=2013-07-16

Totals	4,528	352	211	309

Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

workout

flat dumbbell press weight is per dumbbell

20kg x 12

32kg x 10

34kg x 8

36kg x 7

incline

22kg x 12

24kg x 10

26 kg x 7

28 kg x 4

dips

9

7

5

rope push downs

26.5kg x 10

26.5 kg x 8

26.5 kg x 7

Dashed for the train tonight as I had to make dinner


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

dbaird said:


> Totals	4,528	352	211	309


Only twice my cals for today you bastard :lol:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

M_at said:


> Only twice my cals for today you bastard :lol:


twice mine as I was doing a bit of a cut for a few weeks lol.. back down to 34w and i'm happy at that. I will do more cardio though lol! I tried to hold back on cardio before but started getting fat.

Think I am going to aim at 4000kcal for the first week or two, if I go over or under a bit i'm not going to worry  I am just going to go on the mirror each morning..


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I can't imagine taking in 4000 and not getting fat.

I'm currently doing fasted cardio 5 times a week and 4 resistance workouts a week - I still bloat when I walk past the cafe's cake stand!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

M_at said:


> I can't imagine taking in 4000 and not getting fat.
> 
> I'm currently doing fasted cardio 5 times a week and 4 resistance workouts a week - I still bloat when I walk past the cafe's cake stand!


Well I am hoping the AAS will help with turning it into mass...

Do you run any or are you natty?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Nah, natural myself.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

M_at said:


> Nah, natural myself.


good on you.. I couldn't resist lol! I think it helped me get back on track with life.. I am quite sure I had very low test before I started the cycles.

I am hoping 3 x 30 mins cardio and an hour or two cycling on a weekend will keep the fat off. The problem is alcohol seems to just jump straight on as fat when the cals are so high.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

dbaird said:


> good on you.. I couldn't resist lol! I think it helped me get back on track with life.. I am quite sure I had very low test before I started the cycles.
> 
> I am hoping 3 x 30 mins cardio and an hour or two cycling on a weekend will keep the fat off. The problem is alcohol seems to just jump straight on as fat when the cals are so high.


TBH - I'm shït scared of needles and have a bit of a tempter problem at times so tend to avoid things that antagonise that. Except work - I still need the money :lol:

Alcohol - I have maybe a couple of pints a week but not much more than that at the moment.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

M_at said:


> TBH - I'm shït scared of needles and have a bit of a tempter problem at times so tend to avoid things that antagonise that. Except work - I still need the money :lol:
> 
> Alcohol - I have maybe a couple of pints a week but not much more than that at the moment.


snap on the booze, well trying... I had a diet coke in the pup on friday.. had a few on saturday though as we had friends up from wales for the night.

Have you got a partner mate?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

dbaird said:


> snap on the booze, well trying... I had a diet coke in the pup on friday.. had a few on saturday though as we had friends up from wales for the night.
> 
> Have you got a partner mate?


Yup - been together about 16 years now


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

M_at said:


> Yup - been together about 16 years now


nice one that's almost unheard of in our world lol

I have been with mine about 7 now, feels longer though lol


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

training update

shoulders

Dumbbell shoulder press weight per dumbbell

20kg x 12

24 kg x 10

26kg x 7

26 kg x 5

Front lateral raises weight per dumbbell and reps per arm

12kg x 12

12kg x 10

14kg x 8

upright rows

35kg x 12

40kg x 9

40kg x 7

40kg x 5

side lateral raises

12kg x 12

12kg x 9

12kg x 8

30 mins on cross trainer at about 160-165 bpm


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

Just had a quick look at the weights your lifting and how your going mate , and all sounds good from here keep up the good work :thumb:

How do you feel your getting on ? And what's the goal you've got set in your head ?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

did my back and biceps today but the guy with the bad form was deadlifting when I walked in.. got some guy do a PT course over and he sorted him out... amazing how he can explain it and get him right...

Took a chunk of my time though working with him... but I don't mind he spots me when I need is so its nice to help him out.

can't be bothered logging the full thing usual back day

got up to 120kg deadlift for 4 reps at the end, and 4 sets in total.

got up to 80kg barbell bent over rows for 5-6 reps. 4 sets in total

I am a bit concerned I am not making much progress with lat pull downs... maybe I am fatigued but stuck at 55kg on the machine as the max I can really work with.

cable rows I think I had burned out was only up to 60kg... think the machine might have different resistance to the blackburn gym.. I try and do back days there as there is more floor room.

biceps 14kg hammer curls

switch to cable bicep curls for a change about 22.5kg but was on hitting 5-6 reps for about 3 sets.

20 mins HIIT on the cross trainer.

Diet about the same as yesterday

need a couple of days rest now I think...


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

Sounds like a good work out mate


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Oldskooler said:


> Sounds like a good work out mate


Had some mental back pumps after the dealifts, really hindered my barbell rows lol I put that much into the first couple of compound exercises that I am on my way to fatigued after them..

Even a pre work out muscle marinade couldn't help that much lol

Thinking of moving to a 5 day split now as I am neglecting some areas and not doing any ab work apart from in the squats etc...


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I think you'll find the title of bent beast is already taken here  *cough cough*

Good luck with your goals! and deeper is definitely better on squats if you want to fully engage the whole quad.

subba dubbed


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

RowRow said:


> I think you'll find the title of bent beast is already taken here  *cough cough*
> 
> Good luck with your goals! and deeper is definitely better on squats if you want to fully engage the whole quad.
> 
> subba dubbed


picsornobentbeast! :lol: will check your journal out in a mo lol Whats team big bear? I wanna join!

I agree on the squats, the lad who said it does knows his stuff, he is the same one who got the guy who was deadlifiting like quasimodo into the correct form. 3 of us had tried already and failed with him lol.

But I always go for the fullest range of motion I can.. it suffers a bit at the higher weights but I think thats to be expected


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

dbaird said:


> Had some mental back pumps after the dealifts, really hindered my barbell rows lol I put that much into the first couple of compound exercises that I am on my way to fatigued after them..
> 
> Even a pre work out muscle marinade couldn't help that much lol
> 
> Thinking of moving to a 5 day split now as I am neglecting some areas and not doing any ab work apart from in the squats etc...


Yeah I can imagine you got so e good pumps from them dead lifts , I could budge that weight at the min ,

Yeah I am a

So the same mate and think most are , that we put some much in to the first few sets and near the end we don't much lift in the tank to do the others , used to swap them around after a few weeks , or was told always work your weakest muscle most , as your only as strong as your weakest link ,makes sense in away but how true ?

I train mon/tue off wed/ Thursday/fri/ off sat nd Sunday , I look forward to the Wednesday off , but I crave to train on Sunday but don't so come Monday I'm raring to go .

Keep up the good work


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

dbaird said:


> picsornobentbeast! :lol: will check your journal out in a mo lol Whats team big bear? I wanna join!
> 
> I agree on the squats, the lad who said it does knows his stuff, he is the same one who got the guy who was deadlifiting like quasimodo into the correct form. 3 of us had tried already and failed with him lol.
> 
> But I always go for the fullest range of motion I can.. it suffers a bit at the higher weights but I think thats to be expected


My trainer is known as big bear all 23 stone of him! so made sense to me.

well fair play i usually just hurl abuse if i can't get people's form right.

so does mine, my right hip rotates inward when i go heavy.

as for the pics:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

RowRow said:


> My trainer is known as big bear all 23 stone of him! so made sense to me.
> 
> well fair play i usually just hurl abuse if i can't get people's form right.
> 
> ...


So have you got a partner? where on the wirral are you? I was out in Manchester last night for the first time in ages, where do you head to for a night out?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

dbaird said:


> So have you got a partner? where on the wirral are you? I was out in Manchester last night for the first time in ages, where do you head to for a night out?


I do indeed!

Well I am in Chester now actually.

I used to just go Liverpool. But now I don't go out have no care for it.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

RowRow said:


> I do indeed!
> 
> Well I am in Chester now actually.
> 
> I used to just go Liverpool. But now I don't go out have no care for it.


know what you mean, I used to live in manchester for a few years, a

nd did the scene to death! I can count the amount of times I go out on the scene in year on one hand now. I have got old and boring lol give me nice ,ea; amd cpuntry pub any day of the week now..

Sounds one hell of a cycle in your journal! I'd never even heard of bolasteone before lol


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

dbaird said:


> know what you mean, I used to live in manchester for a few years, a
> 
> nd did the scene to death! I can count the amount of times I go out on the scene in year on one hand now. I have got old and boring lol give me nice ,ea; amd cpuntry pub any day of the week now..
> 
> Sounds one hell of a cycle in your journal! I'd never even heard of bolasteone before lol


Yeah don't go out at all. I'm young and boring but heading In the right direction!

Yeah it was a fun cycle until I tore my stomach doing one arm rows! Haha


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

well didn't get in the gym over the weekend, and was feel a bit crap with a sore throat and touch of a fever.

Going in tonight though... not fully recovered but need to get back in action!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

diet

breakfast

5 eggs on 2 slices of burgen

mid morning

shake 60g of whey, 2 large scoops of oats

pre lunch

2 scotch eggs pint of whole milk

lunch

chicken wraps, pint of whole milk

snack

500kcal nuts

PWO shake

60g whey 1 large scoop oats

evening meal

pork chops + roast sweet potato + buttner squash

bedtime

casein shake

forgot my lunch so had to make do... 

training,

flat dumbbell chest press weight per dumbbell

22kg x 12

36kg x 8

36kg x 8

36kkg x 4

incline press

26 kg x 12

30kg x 10

30kg x 8

30kg x 6

dumbbell flys flat

22kg x 8

22kg x 7

22kg x 7

dips

8

7

6

rope push downs

23.5kg x 12

26kgx 8

26 kg x 7

26 kg x 5

30 mins treadmill


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

diet

breakfast

5 eggs on 2 slices of burgen

mid morning

shake 60g of whey, 2 large scoops of oats

pre lunch

1 scotch egg pint of whole milk

lunch

200g chicken 100g dry weight wholewheat pasta, pint of whole milk

snack

500kcal nuts

PWO shake

60g whey 1 large scoop oats

evening meal TBC

Training.. shoulders

funny one as I burnt my self out early messing with sets of dumbbell shoulder presses with some lad who was spotting me. Anyone any thoughts on bench position for shoulder press? Much easier a notch down and less strain on the back? or am I cheating my self?

18kg x 12 warmup

26kg x 8 on a vertical bench 90 degree angle

26kg x 7 on a vertical bench 90 degrees

26kg x 10 one notch down

28kg x 5 one notch down

front lateral raises, weight per dumbbell reps per arm

12kg x 12

12kg x 10

12kg x 8

one arm cable reverse fly, each arm roughly.. just starting to add these to hit rear delts.

6kg x 10

6kg x 8

6kg x 7

tried some side lats and upright rows but was not getting anywhere so hit the cross trainer for 30 mins full pelt


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

well fuk me! an hot air balloon has just landed in the field next to the house! pics to follow.. gotta stop my mental boxer freaking out first!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

As promised, note the boxer trying to get at it close to the fence lol


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

well looks like my source and chosen lab for the last cycle is shutting down for a while... so grabbed my self 3 bottles of onerip to cheer my self up! Going to run these from my last jab of eqtest into pct. Hoping it will bring a nice end to the cycle but will also mean I am going a few weeks over :devil2:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Come down with a virus.. mouth ulcers.. skin infection.. on antibiotics... taking a couple days out. Hope to be back in the gym sunday


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

your smashing the gear and food in. are you cutting still or bulking? ur drinking a lot of milk

good progress in your pictures


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> your smashing the gear and food in. are you cutting still or bulking? ur drinking a lot of milk
> 
> good progress in your pictures


trying to lean bulk/recomp now with adding in some cardio.. putting on some good size but seem to be keeping my waist line in check  I am hoping to lean out some more on the one rip at the end.. and if I am not happy got some DNP left lol. I think the EQ is kicking in as always hungry now  My partners niece asked me if I was using steroids the other day lol so I think its going well at the moment.

Just tried to take some pics but I have a massive carb bloat on at the moment. I will try and get some first thing in the morning. Here are a couple, one from a week or so ago..



some from tonight but have a load of carb bloat going on. I will take some in the morning before I gorge my self on food :lol:





If i do run dnp it will be a 7-10 day blast at 250mg a day. I am guessing I am about 16-17% bf at the moment.. I want to end at about 14-15% by lean bulking.

Cleaning up my diet a bit.. should be hitting about 4500 kcal a day now. Will stick it in myfitness pal once a week to check if I am on track. If I feel I am getting fat again its extra cardio. It seems to work well for me.

diet today

6 eggs 2 slices of burgen toast

mid morning 60g whey 2 large scoops of oats with a couple of teaspoons of peanut butter pint of whole milk

200g chicken 100g dry weight whole wheat pasta, pint of whole milk

2nd lunch 200g chicken 100g dry weight whole wheat pasta

no nuts today as I still have a painful mouth ulcer.

dinner is lamb with new potatoes and veg

prob have a casein shake before bed


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I think I need a shake to keep me going until dinner... partner is in the pub so wont eat for an hour or so yet


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

U thought about dropping the milk and lowerin carbs but upping fats? Not fats from whole milk lol.

Maybe have a low GI carb up on weekends

Come on loads mate good job


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> U thought about dropping the milk and lowerin carbs but upping fats? Not fats from whole milk lol.
> 
> Maybe have a low GI carb up on weekends
> 
> Come on loads mate good job


X2 milk is not your friend!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> U thought about dropping the milk and lowerin carbs but upping fats? Not fats from whole milk lol.
> 
> Maybe have a low GI carb up on weekends
> 
> Come on loads mate good job


Any tips on the diet are much appreciated..

I always thought milk was quite good to get some extra cals and protein into your diet...

I was thinking about carb timing but need to get a concrete protocol sorted really.... what would you suggest @Sambuca


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Ill post something up mate just out shopping lol


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

RowRow said:


> X2 milk is not your friend!


 :crying: I am going off to your journal now to pinch the team big bear diet :devil2:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

RowRow said:


> A typical days diet for me then:
> 
> 7am 500ml egg whites, 500ml pineapple juice (not from concentrate), 2x digestive enzyme.
> 
> ...


Damn, the first diet post I found in it...


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

dbaird said:


> Damn, the first diet post I found in it...


I was doing my own thing then and found out I am actually lactose intolerant :'(

Later on in my journal is my current diet


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

On the carb timing front.

I like No carbs except intra and post workout. Sounds horrid but I find if I eat carbs when restricting them at any time other than during and post workout my energy levels crash and I get cravings to buggery. Advantage of timing around workouts is you can use sugary sources so battle cravings at the same time


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

ok so couldn't hold back... hit the gym today

squats

60kg x 12

100kg x 9

120kg x 4 crap form... was to heavy for today

110kg x 6

leg curls

50kg x 12

62.5 kg x 10

70kg x 7

70kg x 5

leg extensions

50kg x 12

62.5kg x 10

62.5. x 8

70kg x 5

leg press

300kg x 9

300kg x 8

300kg x 6

rotary calf machine

125kg x 12

125kg x 10

125kg x 9

seated calf raises

35kg x 12

35kg x 10

35kg x 8


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

RowRow said:


> On the carb timing front.
> 
> I like No carbs except intra and post workout. Sounds horrid but I find if I eat carbs when restricting them at any time other than during and post workout my energy levels crash and I get cravings to buggery. Advantage of timing around workouts is you can use sugary sources so battle cravings at the same time


What kind of diet are you following at the moment mate?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

nice progress mate


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> nice progress mate


Thanks mate, every good word helps


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

dbaird said:


> What kind of diet are you following at the moment mate?





RowRow said:


> Okay so monday is a good day to start looking at making daily notes here.
> 
> So todays food was:
> 
> ...


That's my current diet. Asked if I can add pineapple in after each diet meal if I can.


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

Brill thread title :lol:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

RowRow said:


> That's my current diet. Asked if I can add pineapple in after each diet meal if I can.


looks very good, I think my chickens would peck my eyes out if I just ate the whites(i don't pay for eggs my little ladies lay them for me).

I do get through about 8-9 whole eggs a day.

At the moment I would struggle to get all the meals in like that, hence the nuts and milk.. I need to get a bit more technical with the diet. I am going to try and cut some milk out then and try and add an extra meal in

One main problem is my partner! he is a farmer and cooks my evening meal as I am home so late. Its always hearty, lamb, pork etc veg and potatoes. We have a freezer full of lamb from the farm so its on the menu quite a bit. The same with pork, we rear a couple of pigs for the freezer a year too. Shame we don't keep a cow but he sells one for over a grand and we could never store that much lol. He takes offence if I start kicking off over what he has done for dinner... been there a few times in the last year.

I supplement with 2 teaspoons of extra high strength cod liver oil.. gives loads of the good stuff. I worked out I would need about 10 gel caps to equal it. pro-active drinks and margarine. I am hoping these will do something towards keeping my heart healthy.

10g of vit b5 a day to try and keep bacne at bay

4g of vit c a day


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Hoddsy said:


> Brill thread title :lol:


Cheers mate, thought it would cause a few giggles


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

RowRow said:


> I was doing my own thing then and found out I am actually lactose intolerant :'(
> 
> Later on in my journal is my current diet


Ah right, I am fairly sure I'm not... is that the only reason you have it up or is your diet set out by the big bear? oh what did he say to the pineapple? on yer bike son?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

dbaird said:


> Ah right, I am fairly sure I'm not... is that the only reason you have it up or is your diet set out by the big bear? oh what did he say to the pineapple? on yer bike son?


Your partner has the perfect job haha! I may be contacting you to buy beef from when I move into my own place with a chest freezer! Can never have enough cow!

I changed my diet due to the lactose intolerance. But my diet now is Dave authorised.

Pineapple is allowed! Boom


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Your partner has the perfect job haha! I may be contacting you to buy beef from when I move into my own place with a chest freezer! Can never have enough cow!
> 
> I changed my diet due to the lactose intolerance. But my diet now is Dave authorised.
> 
> Pineapple is allowed! Boom


Yeh he chose to go into it when they sold and split the family business.. lovely life but very tying. His dad holds the fort when we go away.

I can't imagine how much it would be to even butcher a cow... for a lamb its about £25, a pig about £80... never even thought of how much it would be to do a cow lol. The dead weight price is about £4/kg... that includes its head etc though i think... a cross breed would probably come in at about 360-380kg dead weight. so about £1500 before butchering...

Maybe you could come and name it as a calf too and pet it for a bit... For that I will just charge u a fiver lol will bring more meaning to your steak... probably 2 grands worth of steak with butchering(and **** cuts) lol


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

f*ck it going to have a go on this jersey milk I got today before I start cutting anything out


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

dbaird said:


> Cheers mate, thought it would cause a few giggles


Lols  if i ever start a log i'll call it Tiny Twink to Muscle Mary


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

dbaird said:


> f*ck it going to have a go on this jersey milk I got today before I start cutting anything out


I've just started on the jersey milk, after being recommended by @biglbs. DOn't know if it's doing me any good, but it's blinking lovely.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Hoddsy said:


> Lols  if i ever start a log i'll call it Tiny Twink to Muscle Mary


well you've already got the title...


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

But the pressure of delivering gainz! not sure i can handle it. People dont need to see me crash and burn publicly lol


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Hoddsy said:


> Lols  if i ever start a log i'll call it Tiny Twink to Muscle Mary


I have a friend, hair dresser... vein as anything.. splurted it out on facebook about jabbing HGH... when asked why his answer was to become a muscle mary :lol: I didn't say anything but had me in stitches.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> well you've already got the title...


the tiny twink or muscle mary one? :laugh:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I've just started on the jersey milk, after being recommended by @biglbs. DOn't know if it's doing me any good, but it's blinking lovely.


its nice but the blobs of fat going down remind me a bit too much of something :confused1:


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

Lol, my pub landlord calls me a muscle Mary. Gayest term Ever I reckon lol. Not sure if insulted or not haha


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Hoddsy said:


> Lol, my pub landlord calls me a muscle Mary. Gayest term Ever I reckon lol. Not sure if insulted or not haha


where u from in Norfolk.. Norwich?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

well tonight's dinner was lovely... not sure if it meets with approval

leg of lamb - reared on the farm

potatoes - out the garden

cauliflower - out the garden

mint sauce - from tesco

if I could have been bothered thinking ahead and picking some mint a few hours ago it would have been a home grown meal lol... I am going to aim for one of them a week.. Shame my broccoli just turned into flowers rather than delivering the goods :cursing:


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

dbaird said:


> where u from in Norfolk.. Norwich?


Yah, in norwich at the moment. Moving back to the sticks soon tho , closer to gt Yarmouth but in a nearby village. The gyms freakin suck there.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Hoddsy said:


> Yah, in norwich at the moment. Moving back to the sticks soon tho , closer to gt Yarmouth but in a nearby village. The gyms freakin suck there.


which one is your local? are there still them 2 pubs either side of the roundabout? Think one was the castle? Think the club was called the loft last time I was there?


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

dbaird said:


> which one is your local? are there still them 2 pubs either side of the roundabout? Think one was the castle? Think the club was called the loft last time I was there?


Haha no no, I've never even been to the castle or loft. The guys there are totally over the top without trying to sound too offensive, not my kind of people. I consider my local the one in the village I grew up in. Just a small village pub. Don't think I've actually ever drank in a gay only pub, except once on a night out in soho


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Hoddsy said:


> Haha no no, I've never even been to the castle or loft. The guys there are totally over the top without trying to sound too offensive, not my kind of people. I consider my local the one in the village I grew up in. Just a small village pub. Don't think I've actually ever drank in a gay only pub, except once on a night out in soho


haha sorry I assumed with your landlord caling you a muscle mary that it was a gay pub... I lived in Peterborough a few years ago so know e anglia a bit


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

dbaird said:


> haha sorry I assumed with your landlord caling you a muscle mary that it was a gay pub... I lived in Peterborough a few years ago so know e anglia a bit


Yeh the landlord is a total gay 

It's funny, lived in Norfolk all my life and I've hardly visited any of it. Don't even know what Peterborough is like lol.

I'll stop derailing your log in a minute lol.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

dbaird said:


> well tonight's dinner was lovely... not sure if it meets with approval
> 
> leg of lamb - reared on the farm
> 
> ...


meets with my approval. Apart from the mint sauce. Let yourself down there.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

did back today was nothing spectacular.. got 120kg x 2, nearly 3 in deads.. back pumps were killing me...

diet

6 eggs 2 slices burgen with butter

1 large scoop whey, 2 large scoops of oats, dollop of peanut butter made with milk.

about 500-700kcal non salted pistachios through the day

large chicken breat, 100g pasta with a little olive oil

large chicken breat, 100g pasta with a little olive oil

pint whole milk(i am trying lol, weaning my self off)

large scoop(60g) whey with milk, 1 large scoop oats.

Spatchcock poussin with new potatoes cauliflower

probably have large scoop of casein and some peanut butter before bed, or cottage cheese.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

chest and triceps

flat bench dumbbell press, weight per dumbbell

20kg x 12

36kg x 9

36kg x 7

38kg x 5

incline dumbbell press

28kg x 12

32 kg x 7 (someone had the 30's)

30kg x 9

flat bench dumbbell flys

22kg x 8

22kg x 7

22 kg x 6

dips

9

8

6.5 lol

rope tricep push downs

26.25 x 10

26.25 x 8

26.25 x 7

downward cable flys weight per side.. going a bit light here trying to get my form as these are in my possibles for a change of routine

17.5 kg x 8

17.5 kg x 7

17.5 kg x 7

30 mins cross train with a fair few 40s hi intensity intervals

diet

6 eggs 2 slices burgen with benacol marge

60g of whey, 2 large scoops of oats, made with water

600kcal unsalted pistachio nuts through the day

large chicken breast, 100g dry weight pasta with a little olive oil

large chicken breast, 100g dry weight pasta with a little olive oil

PWO shake 60 whey, 1 large scoop oats. made with about 300-400ml whole milk.

My protein choc chip muffin on the train on the way home.

Pork chops, roast sweet potato and normal potato done in olive oil

bed will be couple of teaspoons peanut butter

casein shake made with water

I am really feeling the bloat from the pasta... going to look at cutting it down and adding extra olive oil... any tips here appreciated.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

oh got my one rip today.... I am nervous about trying it... but got about 4 weeks to make my mind up


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

dbaird said:


> oh got my one rip today.... I am nervous about trying it... but got about 4 weeks to make my mind up


Which lab?

Also Can I suggest you switch your pasta to rice.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Which lab?
> 
> Also Can I suggest you switch your pasta to rice.


JDL mate onerip 250, 85mg test p, 85mg tren a, 80mg mast p.

I did give rice a go, but was a bit bland... guess i could egg fry it in olive oil... I am going to reduce the pasta tomorrow and make one meal with mackerel fillets as they have a high fat content.

Did you notice how good I was today with the milk? :laugh:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

dbaird said:


> JDL mate onerip 250, 85mg test p, 85mg tren a, 80mg mast p.
> 
> I did give rice a go, but was a bit bland... guess i could egg fry it in olive oil... I am going to reduce the pasta tomorrow and make one meal with mackerel fillets as they have a high fat content.
> 
> Did you notice how good I was today with the milk? :laugh:


Not heard much about JDL I Just have my lil stockpile of assorted bits.

Rice is not as bland as pasta. Plus I find it bloats me much less than pasta, try it for a week, for me? *flutters eyelashes*

I did indeed! Milk is more addictive than crack to me.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Not heard much about JDL I Just have my lil stockpile of assorted bits.
> 
> Rice is not as bland as pasta. Plus I find it bloats me much less than pasta, try it for a week, for me? *flutters eyelashes*
> 
> I did indeed! Milk is more addictive than crack to me.


I will do it for you! :wub: I can tell the difference between rice and pasta too.. I feel twice as fat after 2 pasta meals in one day :cursing:

I would have given in to temptation with the milk but the train was late and had to get straight on the bus after to work... I did withhold for the rest of the day.. apart from one shake that is lol

JDL have closed for the time being, I think customs are cracking down on raws getting into the country... I just got a few bottles of what was left in stock. They will probably be back up by the time I next go back on... if I come off at this rate that is lol...

How long you been on RowRow?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

dbaird said:


> I will do it for you! :wub: I can tell the difference between rice and pasta too.. I feel twice as fat after 2 pasta meals in one day :cursing:
> 
> I would have given in to temptation with the milk but the train was late and had to get straight on the bus after to work... I did withhold for the rest of the day.. apart from one shake that is lol
> 
> ...


Exactly so man up and eat the rice haha!

One shake is very good indeed from about 4 a day.

Always a pity when raws become an issue! Need to get some myself!

Erm on for about 2 years nearly 3. Next blast in a week


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

ok so diet

6 eggs 2 slices buregn with benacol marge

60g whey 2 large scoops oats with milk

about 600kcal pistachios through the day

3 mackerel fillets with some mayo and about 70g of pasta

sneaky scotch egg

1 large chicken breast with some olive oil and about 70g of pasta

PWO shake 60g whey, 1 large scoop of oats with milk

1 hatche steak with sweet potato and potato mash, sweet corn, broccoli

will end the night with a casein shake and peanut butter

Training

seated should press(1 notch back from 90) weight per dumbbell

20kg x 12

26kg x 10

28kg x 7

28kg x 5

side lateral raises

12kg x 12

12kg x 10

14kg x 7

upright rows

40kg x 10

40kg x 8

40kg x 7

reverse cable flys

6.5kg per side

6.5kg x10

6.5kg x8

6.5kg x 7

front raises dumbbell and reps per arm

10kg x10

10kg x 8

10 kg x 7

20 mins cross trainer with a few high intensity intervals, 15 mins incline walking 13.5 incline 6km/h

to keep my @RowRow happy I am going to cook up some basmati in a moment for tomorrow... I may just go for 50g dry weight per meal for the 2 day time meals and add more fats in. And no sneaky pints of milk with my meals  Just in the shakes.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

adda Boy! I mean man. Its more volume of food too eat but better nutritionally as it is less processed.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

diet been a bit ****, forgot my lunch box and had a few beers over the weekend... its consisted of lots of steak though just not tracked it all..

Gym tonight

dumbbell chest press

20kg x 12

38kg x 10

40kg x 7

42kg x 2

Incline dumbell press

28kg x 12

32kg x 9

34kg x 6

dips

9

8

8

downward cable flys weight per side..

12.5g x 12

17.5 x 9

17.5 x 8

rope push downs

26.5kg x 10

26.5kg x 9

26.5kg x 8

peck deck

40kg x 12

45kg x 10

50kg x 7

chest press is going up nicely


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

going for shoulders tonight.... need to get dumbbell press up in the 30's! Little bit extra ds craze me thinks :devil2:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

haha forgot to update but I hit 32kg on my shoulder press a notch back...

Had a few days out as my back was feeling tight...

training back in blackburn now as finished my contract in manchester, so resistance machines seem to be heavier per weight.. must be different pully system.

Did legs today

squats

50kg x 10

70kg x 10

100 kg x 10

115 kg x 8

leg press

200kg x 10

300kg x 10

350kg x 7

leg extensions

40kg x 12

60kg x 10

60kg x 7

leg curls

40kg x 12

50kg x 10

57.5kg x 8

seated calf machine, holding these for a good 20-30 secs to get a proper burn

35kg x 14

35 kg x 12

35 kg x 8

rotary calf

110kg x 16

110 kg x 14

110kg x 12


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

sh!t day training chest in blackburn, most of the mid range dumbbells are missing

so

chest press

24kg x 12

32kg x12

40kg x 7

40kg x 4

I did the inclines on a machine as the benches were queued up

65kg x 12

75 kg x 9

75kg x 7

dips

7

8

6

rope push downs

25kg x 12

30kg x 9

30kg x 7

some tricep machine

40kg x 12

55kg x 10

60 kg x 7

left a it was that busy it got on my wick... going in earlier tomorrow not sure If I will be doing back and bi's or shoulders yet

food was typical

6 eggs and 2 slices burgen

60g whey large scoop oat bran, peanut butter, whole milk

tin of tuna 100g basmati rice

about 600kcal nuts

duck wraps 500kcal 20g protein.

1 litre of jersey milk split over last shake and drank after lunch

PWO 60g whey with large scoop oat bran made with jersey milk

large fresh caught trout, new potatoes cauliflower, brocolli

1 large vodka and diet coke

60g casein with water

may have some peanut butter before bed


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

well with my food intake on the up I thought I better get something big enough to keep it all in


----------

